
Tabs v/s Spaces: An analysis on why tabs are better - nicpic
https://www.codementor.io/aviaryan/tabs-v-s-spaces-an-analysis-on-why-tabs-are-better-96xr0bg32
======
weitingliu
Quite a timely post in the wake of Stack Overflow's analysis:

[https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/06/15/developers-use-
spaces-...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/06/15/developers-use-spaces-make-
money-use-tabs/)

------
dozzie
Tabs _would_ be better if (a) they were used consistently in the code base
(very little people pay attention to whitespaces, so code degrades quickly
with this regard) and (b) editors actually supported inserting tabs for indent
and inserting spaces for alignment (there are cases when a line starts with
indent, which is then followed with spaces for alignment; _none_ of the
editors in the wild supports this).

Until (b) happens, tabs are just worse everywhere.

